

Ask HN: [RoR Devs] Where did you learn Ruby on Rails? - shahedkhan30

I'm a beginner when it comes to programming. Are their any good resources for me to link into, I want to learn Ruby On Rails, and want to ask you guys for advice, and how I should get started.<p>Thanks!
======
glasner
You need two main books to get started:

\- <http://pragprog.com/book/ruby3/programming-ruby-1-9> \-
[http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-
with-r...](http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-with-rails)

Read them in that order so that you learn Ruby first. After that your'll want
to polish your Ruby and Rails idioms with:

\- <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0672328844> \-
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321601661>

Enjoy!

------
dbattaglia
I know this is a very specific case, but as a professional .Net guy I'm
finding this book to help out tons: <http://pragprog.com/book/cerailn/rails-
for-net-developers>

Also reading The Rails 3 Way (<http://tr3w.com/>), but I wouldn't recommend
this one right away unless you are pretty comfortable with programming and
Ruby already (or you know another language and pick up fast).

Also I second <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>, that one is free and super
helpful.

------
iqster
I had multiple years or coding experience in other languages. Learning RoR
hasn't been pretty. But I'm pretty impressed by the language and framework _so
far_.

1) I'd highly recommend taking the Rails for Zombies course. it is free from
code school. 2) In terms of online resources, RailsGuide and RailsTutorial
have both been quite useful. 3) In terms of books, I like the Agile book. I
like the reference in the second half of the book more than the tutorial
coverage (which I also got from the sources listed in #2 above)

Some tips:

a) While scaffolding seems cool when you first see it, I suggest not using it
for your first project. It hides too much stuff that you should probably
understand.

b) I'd suggest going with Rails 3.0 for now. That's the advice I got.

c) I'm using MacOS and heroku. Fantastic experience so far!

d) Don't start with mastering the ruby language first. I did a quick primer
and got started with rails.

------
craigmc
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

Definitely worth buying his video series that accompanies the book (which is
free online).

then:

<http://railscasts.com/> (start with the early ones and work forward - I found
these great to do at the end of a day)

Although I'd certainly also recommend the books that glasner mentioned,
particularly "The Rails Way" by Obie Fernandez (although, from experience, it
will freak you out a bit as a beginner if you try to read it cover to
cover...)

Finally, <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/ruby-on-rails> \- there
won't be many questions you'll have initially that haven't already been the
subject of a great answer (or indeed multiple great answers).

------
clyfe
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

[http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-
with-r...](http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-with-rails)

